# sump pump problem...



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 10, 2012)

We had a deluge today - constant rain for the entire day. 

Went to check the sump pump, and it keeps losing prime. 

If I disconnect the pump and put my hand on teh discharge nozzle, it will prime and spray like crazy....otherwise, it just hums and pumps a bit, but doesn't truly prime. 

I've drilled a few relief holes below the check valve to let the air escape, and I've tried unplugging it, turning it on for a while and letting it run, etc. 

If I get it primed, it seems to lose the prime when the pit goes dry...can't figure out what the issue is...


----------



## Rick P (Jun 11, 2012)

Is the float shutting it down before it sucks air? A faulty switch or bad float can cause the pump to suck air and loose it's prime.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 11, 2012)

The check valve might not be holding.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't  know what your set up is, Look at the inlet side of the pump impeller housing. If there is a foot valve that could be leaking the water back after shut off. If you are using screw hose clamps to connect the hoses and fitting check them to see they all are tight. The check valve is on the discharge or outlet side it has nothing to do with the pumping it is just to keep water from flowing back in to the pit.

You don't want to pump the pit dry you must have enough water to completely cover by about 1/2to1" the top of the impeller housing.  Check the float operation and see if it has changed or the stoppers slipped or moved.






Here are the replacement float rods I make and install as replacements. Stainless steel Gas or TIG welding rod, new stops can be made from rubber tubing either clear or auto vac hose.





If it is this style the water has to be high enough above the inlet screens so when the pump starts no air is sucked into the impeller. Make sure it doesn't drop below the plastic screen.




Always have a known good spare so you do a swap and trouble shoot later with a bucket.
If it is the style with the float on a rod for either style pump, remove the float and check to see that it isn't partially filled with water. Some times over a number of years they can develop a pinhole and fill so it doesn't operate properly all the time




Also check that the bottom of the rod is in the holder and is retained.

And if it is one of the style floats that looks like a bag on a cord, they have to have a minimum water level and sump big enough to operate properly. A minimum of 12/14" water depth, for the mercury switch to operate.

They are only good for a couple of years in hard use, before they need to be serviced/cleaned. The above ones are in a high iron ground water area. The other thing is get a larger one in motor HP that you thing you need as it will not work as hard as an undersized one that runs all the time.
:clown:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 11, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> We had a deluge today - constant rain for the entire day.
> 
> Went to check the sump pump, and it keeps losing prime.
> 
> ...


 
Check the discharge line.....mine got plugged once and it acted just like you describe.  Also, if it has ever worked properly, check the float valve and where the water level is when it shuts off.  If it's like mine the pit should never get totally empty


----------

